# Soapcrafters.com got sold and the entire stock is for sale!



## Lex87 (Nov 14, 2011)

Even though the site is sold, I'm not sure why they have to sell everything in their inventory?

Regardless, the discount went from %75 over the weekend to %80 today and I'm told they won't last more than a few days before they close up completely.

Could be a good chance to stock up on supplies! The site's over here: http://www.soapcrafters.com/ and the sale info is here: http://www.soapcrafters.com/sold

Happy soaping!


----------

